# Gday



## frownland (Apr 29, 2007)

Must be time I said hello, I guess.
My name is Rob and I live in sunny Queensland.
My main style and first love is Chow Gar Tong Long (Southern Praying Mantis). I also practise Yang Tai Chi and recently started Eskrima (don't ask me about specific style or lineage - I have no idea).

So there ya go...


----------



## stickarts (Apr 29, 2007)

Gday and welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 29, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 29, 2007)

GDay mate and welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## mjd (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome, MT is a good resource for information


----------



## Tames D (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Rob, welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Apr 29, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## mijemi (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello from one Queenslander to another.:ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Look forward to hearing about your experiences and ideas.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 30, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## frownland (May 1, 2007)

mijemi said:


> Hello from one Queenslander to another.



Whereabouts are ya?
I'm in the Noosa hinterland.


----------



## MetalStorm (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Nice to see another SPM player around. I train Jook Lum. Happy Posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I can see you are also an AC/DC fan, too!


----------



## frownland (May 3, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I can see you are also an AC/DC fan, too!



Yeah, mostly just The Bon Scott era.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.


----------

